# Ayuda con este dispositivo electronico (2 diodos encontrados)



## machine028 (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola amigos, buenas tardes.

Es mi primer pregunta en este foro y veo que hay mucha actividad y conocimiento, por lo cual he decidido realizarles mi duda.

Tengo un dispositivo electronico el cual no tiene numero de parte ni nada, solo en la parte superior una simbologia de 2 diodos rectificadores encontrados, les anexo las fotos:















A lo que busque parece ser un diodo supresor de voltaje transitorio. Aunque la simbologia tambien me apuntaba a un Diodo varicap, el cual no creo que sea.

Espero me puedan ayudar, un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/tabla-periodica-simbolos-electronica-64494/


Ayudaría conocer de donde lo sacaste.


----------



## machine028 (Ago 30, 2012)

Ok gracias, ya lo mire y se me hace que se parece al 23, que es el Varicap, solo que en la foto que anexe tiene dos "Triangulos" que indica como que son 2 diodos encontrados (Uno de frente al otro).

Mi pregunta es "No importa que en la tabla de simbologia el 23 nomas tenga 1 "triangulo" osea entre A y K?"

A lo que veo se parece mas al 25, que es el Zener, pero el de la foto tiene doble linea paralela enmedio.







Se me hace muy parecidos a los de la imagen de arriba solo que los de la imagen de este comentario no tiene doble linea paralela que divida los "triangulos" o acaso es lo mismo?

Gracias por tu tiempo.


************ El dispositivo no es mio, tengo entendido lo sacaron de una motocicleta ninja 200cc


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2012)

Varicap = "Descartado"

*Edit:*
Podrían ser 2 Zener´s de potencia, eso formaría un supresor.


----------



## erneke (Ago 30, 2012)

hola, por las dudas la sacaste de alguna moto o algo que lleve bateria?
si es asi fijate aca tiene una pequeña descripcion http://www.solosonimport.com/productos/molde.php?idp=2014 es bastante similar a lo que se ve en la foto. saludos


----------



## machine028 (Ago 30, 2012)

Si creo que si va hacer así como dices tu.

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo y por tu ayuda. Un saludo desde México!

Si gracias amigo erneke, si es ese. Si los datos que me dieron dijeron que era de una moto.

Gracias amigo, creo que ya se como se llama muchas a gracias a ambos por su tiempo =D


**--*-*-**- Gracias Erneke eso es lo que buscaba =D ahora tengo que ver donde lo venden aca en Mexico


----------

